# My Horse Wont Let Me Blanket Him



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

he's doing it because he can get away with it for you. If he's been blanketed before and is used to it then there shouldn't be a problem putting it on him. Instead of putting him with cross ties take him into a round pen, hold his lead and swing the blanket on him, if he moves keep moving with him till he stands still and then turn away.....he's just testing you I think.....


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Is the blanket open or closed front? How do you approach him with it?

When I first started blanketing my gelding, he was absolutely TERRIFIED of them. I always did it in his stall so he couldn't escape and he could only move away so far. For him, it was a very gradual process for him to allow me to put even a cooler on him, then a sheet, then an open front blanket, and now you can put anything on him as long as you don't approach him with it at or above face level. He's also getting much better with that as well. 

Since your horse already knows how to blanket, it seems to me like you need a confined space - not cross ties - and to rework with him. If he gets out of being blanketed when he misbehaves, then he's bested you for the time being. He needs to know that it isn't a choice or an option.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

When i blanket i fold it in thirds so its no bigger then a normal pad and then fold the front down buckle it then unfold the back and do up the other buckles. It worked for me for all but one mare who took too people and being tied solidly to get a blanket on because she got away with being a witch to get out of blanketing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

He probably is afraid of it. It's a very normal thing for a horse to fear. I just had an idea of something you might try. You could set aside an entire day to helping him get used to it. You could start by hanging it on the fence and seeing if you could just get him curious about it, and gradually work your way up to touching him with it and putting it on, taking if off, putting it on again. Approach and retreat desensitization (in natural horsemanship language), or progressive down-regulation in sciencey animal trainer terms. All it really means is, take your time and let him get used to it. XD

I'll be real though, I get on the soapbox about blanketing. =P I spent a few months last winter blanketing my horses, and it never really did them any good. Plus, they all bit the blankets off of each others' @sses and ruined them. LOL. What keeps a horse warm and growing a thick winter coat is having hay to eat all night long and especially through the coldest part of the night. It keeps the fire burning, so to speak. Same as with you and me. When it's cold out, getting some food in you (calories) warms you up.


----------



## ShiningStar (Nov 5, 2012)

SEAmom said:


> Is the blanket open or closed front? How do you approach him with it?
> 
> The blanket is open front, and I approch him with it folded neatly in my arms.
> Thankyou for you answer and time


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

As absurd as this may sound, is it a colored or colorful blanket? I know one horse who is TERRIFIED of colored blankets. The owner first had one with a bright polka dot pattern and he would always freak out over it. She replaced it with a bright turquoise one, same thing. I used to have to ask for help because he would try to charge away. Now he has black and navy blue blankets and stands perfectly quietly for them. They are all the same style (open front).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Ian* may be right - he might not need a blanket at all especially if he's stabled so worth a thought. I am not anti blankets but I do think you have to see a need or not
I clip my horses so they need blankets and as I like them to go out all day from as early as possible to as late as possible then I dont want a shivering horse
Horse do go through stupid phases - not even worth trying to understand whats going on in their heads as seriously - you are not a horse so will never have a clue - you just have to deal with it
Leaving the blanket around where he's stalled is a good idea as is folding it up to the size of a pad and then carefully opening it out - if you have a light sheet you might find this easier to start with than a heavy blanket
I always blanket in a stall if I get a horse like this and never tie them - just a lead rope in my hand and some treats for reward for good behaviour once mission is accomplished.
Our pinto was terrified of blankets when we got her last year but she grows no coat so needed one especially as she was still a bit thin, this year - no trouble, my husband somehow lost focus last week and put her out in her stable rug, he went across the field to her removed that and put on her outdoor rug without even a halter - this was a horse we also couldnt catch when we got her!!!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Ian McDonald said:


> He probably is afraid of it. It's a very normal thing for a horse to fear. I just had an idea of something you might try. You could set aside an entire day to helping him get used to it. You could start by hanging it on the fence and seeing if you could just get him curious about it, and gradually work your way up to touching him with it and putting it on, taking if off, putting it on again. Approach and retreat desensitization (in natural horsemanship language), or progressive down-regulation in sciencey animal trainer terms. All it really means is, take your time and let him get used to it. XD
> 
> I'll be real though, I get on the soapbox about blanketing. =P I spent a few months last winter blanketing my horses, and it never really did them any good. Plus, they all bit the blankets off of each others' @sses and ruined them. LOL. What keeps a horse warm and growing a thick winter coat is having hay to eat all night long and especially through the coldest part of the night. It keeps the fire burning, so to speak. Same as with you and me. When it's cold out, getting some food in you (calories) warms you up.


My horses and the one boarded here have never been blanketed or in a stable.....like you said all they need is hay and a good winter coat to keep them warm and also a wind break. I watch mine daily out playing and running around chasing each and they seem very happy!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd make it smaller by folding it up and rub him and retreat like Ian said. Sounds like he is scared to me but your letting him get away from you make him woah. I don't know much about turnout blankets since I don't use them. I hay my hoses in the evening in thier loafing shack to keep warm through the cold nights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What a lot of people don't realize is an unclipped horse overheats under a blanket which can lead to dehydration from sweating. Perhaps your horse is telling you he doesn't want it. It is snowing here and I wouldn't even consider blanketing my horses. Blanketing destroys a horse's ability to regulate it's body temperature.


----------

